# What back pack



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a new pack this year. It will need to be lite and strong. Will be using it to pack deer and elk out and also carry gear. 
What do you guys recommend.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been using this one for some time now, and I have been really impressed with it. It is sturdy, and distributes the weight really well.

https://www.amazon.com/ALPS-Outdoor...&qid=1466788882&sr=8-1&keywords=alps+backpack


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I run a kuiu ultra. It's very light weight but past 50 lbs it losses comfort. 
I like exo and stone glacier for light that can handle more weight. 
If you want something that can handle 80 or more lbs kifaru is the way to go.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mtnrunner260 said:


> I run a kuiu ultra. It's very light weight but past 50 lbs it losses comfort.
> I like exo and stone glacier for light that can handle more weight.
> If you want something that can handle 80 or more lbs kifaru is the way to go.


kuiu 1850 with the carbon frame is significantly better to carry weight with than my old badlands 2200. they just had a 25% off sale recently.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

If you're okay with dropping some coin on something that will last you a very long time, look into a Kifaru or a Stone Glacier pack.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What is your budget?

I bought my Seek Outside pack this spring after a backcountry elk hunt last fall with a friend's. First, don't even visit their site unless you want to drop $350 plus. If that is possible than I can't recommend them enough. Burly but lightweight materials. Waterproof by design. Frame and harness are uber comfortable and can handle BIG loads. Modular, so once you buy a frame purchasing a different packbag becomes more affordable. Made by backpackers and hunters in the US with a great customer service department. 

I went with their simplest Fortress design but there are other options if you like pockets, etc. The Unaweep I used last October carried comfortably and performed well fully loaded with spike camp gear as well as relatively empty during the hunting and stalking. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> I have been using this one for some time now, and I have been really impressed with it. It is sturdy, and distributes the weight really well.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ALPS-Outdoor...&qid=1466788882&sr=8-1&keywords=alps+backpack


I have this same pack and really like it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I was looking at Seek Outside and Stone Glacier when I got mine. Ended up deciding on the SG and it has held up great.

There are a lot of good packs out there. At the end of the day, it will be a personal preference.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

High Desert Elk said:


> There are a lot of good packs out there. At the end of the day, it will be a personal preference.


This is true. I was shopping between a few other comparable brands and ended up going with the badlands 2200. I love it for what I need it to do. Some people prefer kuiu others eberlestock. I think all the higher end packs are very comparable.


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

I use the pack I forgot to turn back in when I left the Marines. It's called the USMC ILBE main pack. You can get the assault pack that the size of a regular school backpack that attaches to the main pack. I love it. Was made to ride comfortably for miles and miles of hikes. and I can attest to that! Has plenty of room for as many elk quarters as you dare pack. It's not water proof (blows my mind that it's not), but I just line it with a waterproof dry bags. My brother liked mine so much he ditched his badlands pack for this.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I like my Alps OutdoorZ Trailblazer pack, it's more of a smaller daypack type but it carried two elk and two pronghorn (the pronghorn at the same time!), a handful of scouting trips, a couple times shuttling trail cameras around, and a number of backcountry fly fishing day trips. It's held up quite well.

https://www.amazon.com/ALPS-Outdoor...=8-1-spell&keywords=alpz+outdoors+trailblazer

I prefer the smaller daypack style because it limits how much crap I carry around especially if I plan on packing out an animal at some point!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like my Eberlestock J34. But it's heavy (7 1/2 pounds).
Even with it's weight, it is a very comfortable pack that can be worn all day long. It has ton's of room -- in fact, i load it too full with junk and end up carrying more than what I truly need. It works great for packing out elk or deer.

I've also used this pack as my "backpacking" pack for overnight hunting trips on the desert. I like it.

http://www.eberlestock.com/J34 Just One.htm


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with mystery ranch?
Price is not really a concern I just want a pack that will last and be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

It'S hard to go wrong with badlands, they have a pack for everything.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

T-dubs-42 said:


> It'S hard to go wrong with badlands, they have a pack for everything.


I don't believe that you could give me another Badlands.

I bought one 5 years ago for a bear hunt in British Colombia and the main reason that I went with the Badlands was that they said that the pack that I purchased was water resistant. Yep, it was water resistant it held water in it just fine. Everything inside of the pack was soaked by the second day. I'd empty the pack when I got back to camp and pack it again the next day and by noon everything was soaked again. I resorted to putting everything inside the pack into a plastic garbage bag to try and keep things dry.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Hunter2015 said:


> I use the pack I forgot to turn back in when I left the Marines. It's called the USMC ILBE main pack. You can get the assault pack that the size of a regular school backpack that attaches to the main pack. I love it. Was made to ride comfortably for miles and miles of hikes. and I can attest to that! Has plenty of room for as many elk quarters as you dare pack. It's not water proof (blows my mind that it's not), but I just line it with a waterproof dry bags. My brother liked mine so much he ditched his badlands pack for this.


I also may or may not have ended up with the ILBE pack as well as the recon assault pack when i got out of the marines. I hunted with the recon pack for a while but the material they're both made out of is sort of heavy (although pretty much indestructible). I now hunt with a badlands sacrifice that one of the forum members here recommended. its light weight, super comfortable, and very efficiently designed pocket wise. I typically hunt with it, and keep my ILBE pack in the truck. If i kill something, I pack out what i can in the sacrifice, then grab the ILBE and go in to get the rest. it really can hold more weight than any one man wants to carry, but in my opinion its just bulkier than i want to carry day to day.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure like my Badlands Super Day pack. 

It has really held up to a beating.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I've used the Badlands 2200 for the past 4 or 5 years and I love it. It's hauled deer and elk, it's finally starting to show some wear so I will probably get another one in the next year or two.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Recently upgraded my tiny Camelbak to a Tenzing TC1500. They say the TC1500 is a "stand' pack for those packing crap in and out of a treestand, which is something I will likely never do.

I like that it is small-ish (1500ci) has an internal frame and holds a water bladder if desired. I have yet to use it for hunting but for the little bit of overnighters and camera placing it has been excellent. It has a built in rifle/bow scabbard, a full rain cover and the zippers can be operated with one hand...something that seemed "gimmicky" at first but has entirely changed my outlook on pack design.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

After last year's elk season I did a lot of research on packs and picked up the Eberlestock Just One, managed to find one in the bargain cave at Cabela's brand new for about $90 cheaper than full retail, some details with reviews here https://www.eberlestock.com/J34%20Just%20One.htm Other than being heavy at 7.5 pounds empty it will be an amazing pack. I love the option of the versatility between a day pack and game hauler.


----------

